# -



## dormusic (Mar 25, 2012)

**


----------



## tommalm (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Altiverb 6.0.1 with finale 2011b bug?*

If there is a bug in Altiverb 6.0.1, why use it? Can't you just update? :twisted:


----------

